# Hot day to detail my TT



## Matthaus

As mad as I am, I decided I wanted to give my new TT a good clean and protection on possibly one the hottest days so far. 8) 
TT was snow foamed, washed with the 2 bucket system, clayed, polished, and given the Werkstat Acylic treatment, which I find works well on white cars.
Didn't get to take the photo's till gone 9 at night when I had finished.....and now it is thundering and lightning outside...

Comments welcome... :wink:


----------



## myttnew1

Matthaus said:


> As mad as I am, I decided I wanted to give my new TT a good clean and protection on possibly one the hottest days so far. 8)
> TT was snow foamed, washed with the 2 bucket system, clayed, polished, and given the Werkstat Acylic treatment, which I find works well on white cars.
> Didn't get to take the photo's till gone 9 at night when I had finished.....and now it is thundering and lightning outside...
> 
> Comments welcome... :wink:


 :lol: 8)  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

Hi Matt :wink:

Looking good . . .

If you'll pardon the expression can you show us some pics of your rear end too


----------



## cutecub79

Looks great! Best colour imo


----------



## j8keith

cutecub79 said:


> Looks great! Best colour imo


+1, but then I may be a little biased


----------



## Bayley

Looks very nice matey.

Good days work cleaning!

Typical england, spend 6 hours cleaning and thundering next day :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Looks mint mate would you like to do mine? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carnkiechris

Looks great. I'm looking for one like this. Not long now I hope! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## TTchan

Looks lovely


----------



## Matthaus

Thanks all, for you complimentary comments..... 8)

Hi Ian, yes mate will get some rear end shots loaded....


----------



## Matthaus

Here you go Ian, some rear shots... :wink:

Before I get slatted about the 'S' on the rear, no I am not trying to make it look like a TTS, the 'S' emblem is the same design as the S-line, and thought it complements the rear nicely...and the spoiler is up because, it was up for cleaning and because I can... 





Thanks Matt..


----------



## dannyboyz4

Matthaus said:


> Here you go Ian, some rear shots... :wink:
> 
> Before I get slatted about the 'S' on the rear, no I am not trying to make it look like a TTS, the 'S' emblem is the same design as the S-line, and thought it complements the rear nicely...and the spoiler is up because, it was up for cleaning and because I can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt..


Nice looking car but not keen on the "S".

Why white as a car colour choice though? You from Essex? :wink:


----------



## Matthaus

'Nice looking car but not keen on the "S".

Why white as a car colour choice though? You from Essex? :wink:[/quote]'

Thanks Dannyboy, I knew some would not like the 'S' but hey hoo, each to their own..

The reason for white, I liked it.
As for the Essex comment, that made me chuckle as that seems to be the nickname I have adopted at work.. :wink:

Essex Boy... :wink:


----------



## Templar

Bayley said:


> Typical england, spend 6 hours cleaning and thundering next day :lol:


I kinda dont mind it raining once the cleaning is completed..nice to see how the water forms and beads on the car.
Mad huh !


----------



## Snappy79

The "S" is just wrong. If were you I would put it on the other side.

I like everything else with the car.


----------



## Matthaus

Templar said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical england, spend 6 hours cleaning and thundering next day :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda dont mind it raining once the cleaning is completed..nice to see how the water forms and beads on the car.
> Mad huh !
Click to expand...

I must admit, I did go and have a look at the TT this morning, after it had been raining to see the beading and was pleased with the results..Just not impressed with the heavy down pour during last night had caused all the mud between the block paving of the driveway to go all over the lower parts of the car.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jammy J

Are you on Detailing World?

Werkstat Acrylic kit is brilliant, got quite a few products.

Car looking good but id remove that badge though


----------



## IC_HOTT

Matthaus said:


> Here you go Ian, some rear shots... :wink:
> 
> Before I get slatted about the 'S' on the rear, no I am not trying to make it look like a TTS, the 'S' emblem is the same design as the S-line, and thought it complements the rear nicely...and the spoiler is up because, it was up for cleaning and because I can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt..


Great Matt, very nice indeed, interest that we've both changed to almost the same car 

I just got a new glacier white black amplified edition.
My front lip is gloss black but I think your white one adds low width which looks brill.
Also at the rear, I'm thinking of the low lip at rear in white as well

Ps - yes, move the S :wink:


----------



## Matthaus

Great Matt, very nice indeed, interest that we've both changed to almost the same car 

I just got a new glacier white black amplified edition.
My front lip is gloss black but I think your white one adds low width which looks brill.
Also at the rear, I'm thinking of the low lip at rear in white as well

Ps - yes, move the S :wink:[/quote]

Cheers Ian, I saw a white black amplified edition today in the dealers, looked stunning...good choice.. :wink: 
In regards to the rear low lip, that would be interesting to see how that would look..I think it compliment it nicely..

'S' I had a feeling you might say that..  :wink:


----------



## Matthaus

Jammy J said:


> Are you on Detailing World?
> 
> Werkstat Acrylic kit is brilliant, got quite a few products.
> 
> Car looking good but id remove that badge though


Yes Jammy, I have a look on DW occasionally, have learnt a lot from the forum, I find the Werkstat kit so easy to use, and works well on the lighter coloured cars...

Not one positive on the old 'S' badge yet... :lol:


----------



## Dave v

Car looks stunning mate


----------



## Matthaus

Dave v said:


> Car looks stunning mate


Cheers Dave, and welcome to the forum... a font of Knowledge on here... :wink:


----------



## dannyboyz4

Essex boy, wtf is that? Just noticed that! 

It is not a BMW! :wink:

Wrong one.

Think you mean......


----------



## Matthaus

dannyboyz4 said:


> Essex boy, wtf is that? Just noticed that!
> 
> It is not a BMW! :wink:
> 
> Wrong one.
> 
> Think you mean......


As said in previous post (As for the Essex comment, that made me chuckle as that seems to be the nickname (Essex boy) I have adopted at work.. :wink

Hence why I signed it...Essex Boy... :wink:


----------



## naughts4187

Matthaus said:


> Jammy J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on Detailing World?
> 
> Werkstat Acrylic kit is brilliant, got quite a few products.
> 
> Car looking good but id remove that badge though
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jammy, I have a look on DW occasionally, have learnt a lot from the forum, I find the Werkstat kit so easy to use, and works well on the lighter coloured cars...
> 
> Not one positive on the old 'S' badge yet... :lol:
Click to expand...

Swear by the Werkstat kit, but I use the Jett Carnuba, 3 stage prep, detail and wax application. Had a brilliant red A4 Avant before this and it made it look superb. I've got tonnes left so using on the TT now but think I'll be going to Acrylic after as the blue pearl would suit better. P.S I'm on detailing world too.


----------



## Matthaus

naughts4187 said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammy J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on Detailing World?
> 
> Werkstat Acrylic kit is brilliant, got quite a few products.
> 
> Car looking good but id remove that badge though
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jammy, I have a look on DW occasionally, have learnt a lot from the forum, I find the Werkstat kit so easy to use, and works well on the lighter coloured cars...
> 
> Not one positive on the old 'S' badge yet... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swear by the Werkstat kit, but I use the Jett Carnuba, 3 stage prep, detail and wax application. Had a brilliant red A4 Avant before this and it made it look superb. I've got tonnes left so using on the TT now but think I'll be going to Acrylic after as the blue pearl would suit better. P.S I'm on detailing world too.
Click to expand...

I love the Werkstat kit as it is easy to use and with stunning results, I think the Acrylic kit is better suited for lighter coloured cars, white and sliver..etc, and the Carnuba kit is for the deeper / darker colours.
Have seen a pic of your red A4..Stunning.. Do you photo shop your pics as they look quality... :wink:


----------



## dannyboyz4

Matthaus said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essex boy, wtf is that? Just noticed that!
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a BMW! :wink:
> 
> Wrong one.
> 
> Think you mean......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As said in previous post (As for the Essex comment, that made me chuckle as that seems to be the nickname (Essex boy) I have adopted at work.. :wink
> 
> Hence why I signed it...Essex Boy... :wink:
Click to expand...

Lets try again.  :wink:

Is your car transforming in to a BMW then? :lol:


----------



## Paul-TT

A very nice car in the best colour! I'm intrigued by the Werkstat products - I've washed, dried & applied AM Details 'glaze' to my 3 week old Ibis White S-Line coupe today and that worked well. I'm going to be applying a second coat tomorrow & a thin coat of Dodo Juice Diamond White wax if the weather holds out...


----------

